# Castledine Magical Mystery Box schematic



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 23, 2021)

Anybody have one?  I've found gutshots on Harmony Central and elsewhere, and those help, but are not enough info for tracing.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 23, 2021)

Wasn't Mr. Pedalpcb de-gooping one of those for tracing about a year ago?


----------



## Dali (Mar 23, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Wasn't Mr. Pedalpcb de-gooping one of those for tracing about a year ago?


It's there Schematic included:









						Mystery Machine - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Castledine Magical Mystery Box




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 23, 2021)

Nope.  The Conqueror Supreme is NOT a Magical Mystery Box.  It's a Conqueror with some switching added.  It is (unfortunately) based on the Jext Telez White Pedal and not the MMB.  I believe that a MMB could be built on a Conqueror Supreme board with an outboard boost added at the end for volume recovery.

Here's a gutshot of a MMB.  Count the transistors, there are five total.  Those two metal can transistors are AC125s and they're used as the clipping diodes.  The other three are most likely the two transistor gain stage before clipping and a single transistor booster at the end.  Can't be the same as a Conqueror Supreme because that board has seven transistors including the two clippers and no volume recovery after the clippers and tone controls.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 23, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Wasn't Mr. Pedalpcb de-gooping one of those for tracing about a year ago?


You must be thinking of a different pedal.  The MMB gutshots I've seen have no goop.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 23, 2021)

It is easy to see why I was confused.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 23, 2021)

Which is not the same as saying I am easily confused.  But the two can overlap.


----------



## Robert (Mar 23, 2021)

You're thinking about the Royal Overdrive.

The Conqueror Supreme makes use of the disabled switching in the Conqueror / White Pedal circuit.   It has similar _functionality _to the MMB but isn't a direct clone.   That should have been made clearer in the description.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 23, 2021)

Are you still actively working on the Royal Overdrive?  Or does that depend on your definition of "actively working" since there are always lots of projects in various states of development?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 23, 2021)

Robert said:


> The Conqueror Supreme makes use of the disabled switching in the Conqueror / White Pedal circuit.   It has similar _functionality _to the MMB but isn't a direct clone.   That should have been made clearer in the description.


Jext Telez (IMHO) screwed up the biasing on Q2.  It's less noticeable because the distortion is always enabled in the White Pedal.  I asked someone who built a Conqueror Supreme if it still distorted when the Distortion was switched off and the answer was "yes."  Also, there are also some cap values that do not match the Vox schematics, not sure it it was accidental or intentional on JT's part.


----------

